# Some dogs from czars BLoodLine



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm gonna post some pics of the bloodlines that in Czars Pedigree..Thanks to bluemanpitbull aka matthew for the helping me out

Castillo's' Ragging BUll of CA









Castillo's sexy sadie of ca









Greco's action time









greco's neysa









greco's sassy


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

They are all good looking dogs.Your boy is gonna be gorgeous!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

dixieland said:


> They are all good looking dogs.Your boy is gonna be gorgeous!


thanks...hopefully


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Nice.. what type of lines are those??


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol not sure meg...I think castillo is a bloodline. but Im a newbie at this bloodline stuff


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I like Castillo's sexy sadie of ca. It's always fun looking up bloodlines.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

yes it is aimee..how come you didn't stay in chat long or type anything? lol i see you came in


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I get nervous in chat rooms. lol. I haven't really used them much. I just wanted to see what it looked like in there.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol don't be nervous we have good times.show pics of our dogs and have some laughs..swing by


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

nice looking dogs there brother way to do your home work


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Is there a way to increase the size of those pictures?
I am too old to see those tiny pics!....lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Sampsons Dad said:


> Is there a way to increase the size of those pictures?
> I am too old to see those tiny pics!....lol


lol thats how i found them I can try to find bigger pics for ya 2night


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Those are some good looking dogs!

Searching for bigger pics I found these guys ..serious looking dogs.
Are these dogs related to yours?
http://www.detroitpitbull.com/dixiepedigree.htm


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

those aren't sampsons dad


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Megan, Castillo is a show line more towards the UKC side. I don't really care for the direction that some of the current dogs are going, but back in the day the line used to produce some very nice show CH/GRCH. I'm sure if you can find one bred right, its worth looking at.


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

Thats crazy Pitbull951 is connected to Castillo and Ragging BUll if youre looking for pics for your Pedigree she might have all of them..


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

cckpitbulls said:


> Thats crazy Pitbull951 is connected to Castillo and Ragging BUll if youre looking for pics for your Pedigree she might have all of them..


oh really..i may have to ask her..Thanks alot


----------



## cckpitbulls (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah no prob. Shes really close friends with them


----------

